# Unterschied zwischen Eclipse JDT und Java JDK



## Raynaldo (16. Aug 2016)

Hallo Leute, meine Frage ist ganz einfach:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Eclipse JDT und Java JDK. 
Beide beinhalten doch einen Java Compiler, aber für was brauche ich zwei Compiler? Und welcher der beiden compiliert im Endeffekt eigentlich meinen Java-Code? Wenn ich kein JDK installiert habe, dann bekomme ich ja auch eine Fehlermeldung beim Aufstarten von Eclipse. Also wofür braucht Eclipse noch das JDK, wenn es das JDT hat?
VG


----------



## Tobse (16. Aug 2016)

JDT und JDK sind zwei verschiedene Dinge: Das JDT setzt auf das JDK auf; es sind weitere Werkzeuge, _zusätzlich _zu denen, welche im JDK enthalten sind. Das JDT ist ohne JDK Nutzlos. Und ohne das JDT kann Eclipse seine Features nicht anbieten.


----------



## Flown (16. Aug 2016)

Unter anderem bietet JDT einen inkrementellen Compiler an.


----------

